# How much should a 3 month old puppy eat?



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 3 month old and feed her only dry kibble, how much should I be feeding her and how many times a day? :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I feed my 12 week old puppies twice a day and they get a cup at each meal. I have four puppies right now on that schedule. I think it is ok to fee 3 times a day but by 15 weeks they should be down to twice a day. Adjust the food depending on how they look, losing weight increase the food, gaining too much decrease it. I had to decrease 2 of the puppies food to 3/4 cup twice a day because they were really heavy.


----------

